
Show HN: Discover HaxeFlixel - MegaLeon
http://discover-haxeflixel.com/
======
MegaLeon
Author here, this is a book I've been writing in the past few months about my
favourite game-making framework of yet - a port of the excellent flixel
framework for Haxe.

I used it to make
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.leongame.p...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.leongame.polaritron)
and found the development process very rewarding.

HaxeFlixel 4.0.0 came out just a few weeks ago and it's a massive update with
lots of improvements - great time to start making games if you ever wanted to
experiment with this field.

------
joeld42
Instabuy. Looks great just flipping through it, can't wait to read it.

This is great, now I have something to recommend to people when they ask me,
"how can i learn to maek game?"

~~~
MegaLeon
Thanks! I've used Game Maker and Unity in the past, but with HaxeFlixel
something just clicked. The fact that it's open source and free to use as well
is really the cherry on the cake.

